# I bought another 4Runner



## 4Wheeling (Oct 12, 2021)

Yes, I did it yet again. I will think what to do with the other one.
@MHR No more bans, please! Please let me be here! You are a mother, come on! 😢🙏


----------



## 4Wheeling (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Wellwellwell… It’s been awfully quiet since the last time you got banned. Also Toyota Kool-Aid has been flowing kinda slow.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

If you hadn't tagged the Queen Bee you might have had a chance.

Oh well. Here today...gone later today. Hope you're doing okay, Safar.

p.s. nice wheels


----------

